# Foster on trial adoption



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

My foster dog is gone on a trial adoption,which normally i find a good thing because i work my butt off with every dog that comes into my care to teach it manners,basic obedience,and if needs house training and proper socialization.But i got an odd feeling about the girl who came to pick him up,She said she does not walk her current dog her mother does because it is uncontrollable on a leash,my thoughts would be if that is the problem teach it better...Even then the mother only walks the dog maybe 1x every 2 weeks other than that they told me sufficient exercise comes from doggy daycare.
My foster has excellent walking skills because i worked to get him that way,he is very polite and does not beg and many other things.He is very very active dog and requires more than a few walks and doggy daycare,I have expressed my uneasiness(the would be a great home but just not for this dog) about this home to the coordinator so hopefully i get him back,We do have another home wanting to adopt him and i feel alot more comfortable with them as they already have a high energy dog(a border collie) that is very well exercised.

This is him

http://www.beaglepaws.com/AdoptRusty2009.html


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

You should have last say where the dog goes, and if there are two different families interested, he should go to the best one possible. I'm glad you told the coordinators and hope they take your advice... We always want them to go to the best homes possible.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope Rusty ends up at the best home for him. He looks like a sweet boy.

How long is the trial for?


----------



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

The trial is 1 week and during that week the coordinator keeps in very close touch with the family.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Well what if after that week they decide to keep him? Doesn't that kinda screw you outta the opportunity to get him the best home and have the last say as he is already there? They can't just take him back and say we ooopsed can they?


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know what the shelter policies are, but they could at least sit the family down and try to explain to them that they think a lower energy dog would be better for them. Although, this could be hard after a week of the family bonding with the dog... unless of course they agree they want a different dog.


----------

